# hello every1, new to secondary infertility forum



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

every1

Im fairly new to fertility friends and have been looking/posting on different forums.

I feel mayb secondary infertility forum mayb best for me    

As ive noticed many of you say you dont want to come across as feeling ungratful for the children we already have and i too feel the same.

My heart really does go out to woman who are having infertility problems and have no children at all  

Ive find it so weird as to how we are able to have children and then become infertile, im still not getting my head round it all          as i say we are all lucky but sometimes i think wether u have 1 or many more children u still feel the same about having infertility problems/wanting another baby.

I was dx PCOS xmas 06 - under active thyroid - no periods since b4 dd whos now 3 and was due to have ov drill in sept/nov but for the last 3 wks have had terrible constant pains so my gyn wanted to see me yest and has brought surgery forward to 9th july 07 so i am so nervous as i was orginally having just ovarian drillin for infertility reasons but now im been told i shouldnt be having the pain in way i have so he's suggesting that i may have more problems and need LAP / DYE - TUBES - UTER CAV / OVARIAN DRILL and if theres no problems there apart from my PCOS he sugggests it could be some kind of bowel disease      

Although im pleased i feel im getting somewhere im so scared of finding out something i dont want to hear and face more problems    


would appreciate any advice or just to chat to and hear your situations  

    to you all and i wish every1 the best

Nicky xxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Nicky
Just want to say Hi and welcome.
sorry you have been having such problems and do hope that they can sort it all out for you.
We have a secondary IF daily chat thread if you fancy popping over as most of us check thta.
Just on my way to bed but wanted to say Hello.
Good luck and you have come to the right place.
Take care
Susie


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi angeldelight78,
Love the name, making me hungry though!!!
Just a quicky hello, and welcome. Will try and pop back later when I have more time for proper chat!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## honeyprincess (Jun 6, 2006)

Hiya

Welcome!!

As Suszy said come on over 2 the daily chat thread!

Or pm if u eva wanna chat!

love Laura xx


----------

